# Best Drop Away Rest?



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I just want everybody's opinion. What is the best drop away rest on the market? -Chris


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

bowhunterprime said:


> I just want everybody's opinion. What is the best drop away rest on the market? -Chris


There are alot of great ones. For me I found the QAD pro series to be the best for me. Again I havent shot that many drop aways but so far the QAD will be the one I keep on my bows. Again there is alot of good drop aways.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Limbdriver ...IMO..


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Hunter, I've seen some limbdrivers on split limb bows but not on solid limb bows. Will one work on a solid limb? -Chris


----------



## Ottavio (Aug 26, 2007)

I've tried a few different ones but the best one so far is the QAD pro hd. Full capture drop away what more can you ask for? You should check out some of the slow motion videos of different drop away rests on youtube. To me the a lot of them are slow and some rest may bounce back up into your arrow. The QAD is fast and locks down so there is no bounce.


----------



## Milliron (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been using the QAD economy model and love it! I't works great for me.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

bowhunterprime said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Hunter, I've seen some limbdrivers on split limb bows but not on solid limb bows. Will one work on a solid limb? -Chris


I have a Limbdriver. on my 82nd and it works well. I prefer a capture style rest but I have an Expert 2 on my Admiral and a Limbdriver on my 82nd. 
Go Figure.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

bowhunterprime said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> *Hunter, I've seen some limbdrivers on split limb bows but not on solid limb bows. Will one work on a solid limb?* -Chris


Go to my profile page and look at my top limb on my target 101st...you"ll see how they mount to the solid limbs..:thumbs_up:


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

Limb Driver on my 101st and Admiral. They make a great rest.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Another limbdriver fan.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

QAD pro series for me.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

QAD ultra rest pro hd!!!! Love it!


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like the main ones are Limbdriver, QAD, and the Expert II. Hmmm......I have some thinking to do. Thanks a bunch everybody! -Chris


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

Got to love the Ripcord and there lifetime warrenty need new launchers they'll send them switching bow and want a new cord they will send it. Anything wrong they will fit it


----------



## bowbumoneida (Feb 15, 2009)

hi Chris, yes there are a lot of drop aways out there.and they all will work on most bows. what you have to do is find the wright one for your application you are looking for. the Q.A.D. is a very good rest and the limb driver is another very good rest along with spot-hogg's whammy rest. all of these rests work well for target or hunting applications. i use a limb driver due to the fact that i shoot an Oneida bow and have found a way to make it work for me. hope this helps.


----------



## lostn50s (Jul 27, 2006)

Got to love the Ripcord...Tried many others and keep coming back to the Ripcord. Works great EVERY TIME. Easy to set up, use a little moleskin for stealth quiet and you are good to go.


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

*Qad*

Sure like mine I have a hunter and a Pro both are great. Captured, quiet, let down seriously it has it all.

Lance


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

#1 limbdriver. #2 kaz-way


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Hunting - Qad HD 

LD(limb driver) for speed bows 300+ fps.


----------



## b iker_mike (Nov 28, 2008)

I have had a rip-cord om my Ross Cardiac, and love it, easy to set up easy to shoot, you can rase the rest , or let it come up when you draw


----------



## StickyString (Oct 3, 2008)

My Phantom is awsome.It is a full capture drop-away bringing you the best of both worlds.IMO however it is not the prefferance of rest that matters as much as having your rest set up correctly.It is all in the timing of the launcher!:wink:


----------



## allen newell (Nov 13, 2007)

*Best drop away rest?*

Vital gear's Kazaway


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

*Limb driver*

Maybe this may help?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=899518


----------



## castacwa (May 4, 2009)

Spot Hogg Whammy.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

i like the rip cord its quiet and i lined it up in my local archery shop and then i paper tested and i dident have to change a thing it was shooting straight out of the box


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Limb Driver on all of my rigs. For fingers and release!


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Best rest*

G5 EXPERT, one of the easiest to set up, quietest rest out there.


----------



## elkhuntin (Aug 27, 2007)

Like the trophey taker shakey hunter, have shot the trophey taker org and muzzy zero effect. like them all but muzzy hard to have a quiver on your bow and shoot. like the look and idea of the ripcord or QAD but never shot one have had the trophey taker on abowtech and AR and Hoyt never any issues.


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

another vote for the ripcord.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Trophy Taker Extreme FC*

Just got one of these and really like it. Simple and reliable. Positive arrow pickup with wide v-notch. Quiet. Full capture design keeps your arrow where it needs to be - no risk of it bouncing out. Silencing material is pre-installed. Very popular in my part of the country.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0014594418631a.shtml


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

*Qad hd ld*

I have had a couple of QAD's and loved both of them its the best rest Ive ever had, although If I was going to set up a new target bow I would try a limbdriver.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

After trying the Muzzy X-celerator rest, I have no reason to try anything else. Fletched and bare shafts hitting the same spot out to 30 yards (as far as I can shoot).


----------



## fireshot (Dec 12, 2007)

*best dropaway*

I love my limbdriver. Simple and easy!


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

Limb Driver #1
RipCord Close second


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Ripcord #1, Trophy Taker 2 from my experience. Haven't tried a Quad and don't think I care for the Limbdrivers I've seen. Definitely not for hunting, target they would be fine.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ripcord without a doubt. Fast quiet and relaiable. Not to mention OUTSTANDING customer service. Equal too or better than the famed Martin service. My Ripcord is a 06-07 model and I inquired about a price guide for a replacement spring. Not that it needed one but just for a upgrade to 09 standards. They sent me all the bolts, washers, springs, spacers, silencers, arrow holders, retainer bar, screws as well as 2 launcher arms and 2 replacement cords also the new "football" clamp for the cable attachment. For FREE and they paid shipping. 
I will shoot Ripcord for life now. Kieth and Lindy are awesome people and have an outstanding product.


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

rstoltz said:


> G5 EXPERT, one of the easiest to set up, quietest rest out there.


Ditto on the G5..I shoot DMI expert II's and they are great.Same rest as the G5 except DMI has stainless screws and springs..


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

limbdriver here. tried a t.t. and a qad, but not nearly as good as the limbdriver. imo


----------



## CertifiedNewb (Mar 4, 2009)

*best rest*

QAD LD HD. AWESOME:cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Qad hd


----------



## ontarget46 (Jul 20, 2008)

bowhunterprime said:


> I just want everybody's opinion. What is the best drop away rest on the market? -Chris


G5 drop rest


----------



## CharlieX3 (Oct 21, 2008)

*rest*

Schaffer, period


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Qad qad qad!


----------



## justin8618 (Jan 30, 2008)

ripcord all the way!!!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

without a doubt it is the Trophy Ridge Drop Zone. It is the fastest in my opinion. It is quiet, fast, and accurate. You do not have to worry about internal mechanisms like on the quad.


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

DMI expert 2 rest. shoots smoothly. only problem is the arrow can fall of if not in the right area on the bow.


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

qad hunter rest works great.


----------



## D.Delozier (May 21, 2009)

Ditto the Drop Zone - had the same one on my Bowtech for 4 years, still works like the day I put it on.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

There are about a dozen that work great when set up properly. Just depends if you want full containment or not.


----------



## deerckiller (May 18, 2009)

QAD PRO, it seems to have the best containment system.


----------



## Woolecox (May 23, 2009)

Trophy Ridge Drop Zone. I have only shot one other rest since the drop aways came on the scene. That one was the Matthews Down Force. That thing is now in my junk drawer. 

The Drop Zones tune up and shoot so well I have never wanted to use anything else. I am surprised no one mentioned them here.


----------



## LTCracc (May 13, 2009)

*ripcord*

Ripcord is the way to go. PM Johhny Deer Man if you want to get your hands on one cheap.


----------



## Woolecox (May 23, 2009)

Woolecox said:


> Trophy Ridge Drop Zone. I have only shot one other rest since the drop aways came on the scene. That one was the Matthews Down Force. That thing is now in my junk drawer.
> 
> The Drop Zones tune up and shoot so well I have never wanted to use anything else. I am surprised no one mentioned them here.


Ok, I see a few others mentioned the Drop Zone now. I feel better.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Not The Ripcord!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I had one on my switchback and after taking a shot at a nice doe (missed) last october, the fork on my Ripcord was frozen in the upright position. Went to the dealer and he said mine was the third one that season and that he was sending them back to Ripcord. I switched to a biscuit and I'm dead scared to ever go back to a drop away.


----------



## 1armarcher (May 18, 2009)

trophy taker extreme fc w/o the fc, so bsically the shaky hunter


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I debated this too and went with the Trophy Taker F-C topslot. I'm not sure why it is not mentioned more. Durable and simple and full containment. I considered the QAD and Ripcord but I have heard claims of them not dropping. I also considered the G5 Expert, but wanted containment for western spot and stalk hunting.


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

*Great question Lol*

I have tried several drop away rest trophy ridge trophy taker copper john schaffer mathews the kazaway by vital bow gear and then two years ago i tried the qad. Since then ive owned 4 and on one of them i had an issue with it not wanting to fall fast enough but the manufacture quickly replaced it and i havnt had any trouble from them since. I did just order a ripcord to see how it compares and from the literature it should work identicle but we will see i will go back to a qad if it doesnt and i think you should try one too.

thanks
david


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i use a QAD right now and it works good. love the full containment.

but im getting a limb driver for my new bow because its also going to be my 
3d bow

if i was just hunting than the QAD hd would be the one for me.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*rests*

5 of my 8 bows have ripcords on ,other 3 have trophy takers


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Vapor Trail Limb Driver*

Limb Driver of course, doesnt drop till 2/3 of the arrow is past and doesnt tug on your cables. Noway you can beat that!


----------



## archerlou (Feb 4, 2007)

*Ripcord*

My Ripcord works fine for me.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

qad pro hd


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

G-5 Expert II. :thumbs_up


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

bowhunterprime said:


> I just want everybody's opinion. What is the best drop away rest on the market? -Chris


i have a limdriver on my x-force 6 and love it on it,But if a muzzy Zero Effect would would work on my x6 it would be on it,i had the zero efefect on three bows and it was the best rest i ever used but the brace height and speed of my bow it will not work on it,limbdriver is an excellent rest but you have a string that can fail and a spring inside of it that can fail also that is my only concern with it,and the muzzy only has mechanical parts so far the limdriver has not failed me 

Ted


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

Limbdriver!! Just switched from a biscuit to a limbdriver and it's awesome! Easy to install, straighter arrow flight, tighter groups! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Boarro10 (Jan 18, 2005)

Trophy Taker! 10th season using TT and NO failures on all 4 of my bows. Simple 2 screws to adjust. 1 up and 1 in or out. Stainless steel launcher that I do not have to worry about bending. TT works for me and I am not changing. Pete


----------



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

quad hd!!! this is the only drop away i use. was a bisket fan since i started shooting a bow and last year tried this rest ( didnt want to try anything without full containment) i have been totally happy with it. no issues and it works sweet. the fact that you can let down from full draw without it needing to be re-set is a huge advantage. give it a shot


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Stopped trying AND buying rests once I hit the QAD LD.


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

G5 Expert II is REALLY quiet, It's what I went with and am very happy with it., full containment QAD.


----------

